# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Results of Quiz 3 August 08

## wifie

OK after a no show by Jox (is OK I have forgiven him - I BELIEVE that his connection failed!) I was quizzie and the scores were as follows:-

First - Trucker 29 points
Second - Wellies 23 points
Third - Angel 22 points

Well done everyone who persevered thru a few dumpings (as per) and see you next time!

----------


## joxville

A huge thanks and virtual bunch of flowers to Wifie for stepping in to help with only 30 mins to prepare a quiz. I'll save mine for another time.

Joxville

PS Wifie, I luv ya x

----------


## laguna2

Wifie was indeed excellent!

She even put up with me  ::  ::

----------

